# Molly gets her first SH leg.



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

CONGRATS!!!!!!! This is a huge deal!!!!!!!! I'm so proud of you!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Way to go Molly! I know it's been a tough road for you and Molly.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Again I'm just so proud of you both. I"m proud of you for keeping faith in her and I'm proud of her for trusting you and putting that anxiety aside. Maybe over time she will be running Master. Way to go guys!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I’m so happy for you all! Molly has grown so much! I’m glad she had the mental fortitude to finish that senior pass. Are you thinking about continuing on this summer in senior?


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Congratulations! Very well done Molly!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Wrong! It's a HUGE deal! Congratulations!!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

What great news. Congratulations!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations Molly  !!!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Congratulations! I think it's a very big deal!!! Well done.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Congratulations, that is a big accomplishment!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Not a big deal to most, but for us it is a truly momentous occasion.


Hot Dang,* it IS a big deal!!!* CONGRATULATIONS!!!

That's what it's all about!

FTGoldens


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Huge congratulations, that's awesome!!!


----------

